# Porsche Panamera New Car Protection Package - Zaino Z2/Z8!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This Panamera was recently purchased for the Wife of the Brother of one of my best customers. He urged them not to take the paint protection offered by Porsche and instead to get the car over to me to ensure its applied correctly after the paint is thoroughly cleansed.

My wash kit was all topped up and prepared as always - I use a bucket with a light Smart Wheels solution when working on wheels to ensure the brushes in use remain are constantly being cleaned:


DSC02470 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some before pictures of the car:


DSC03120 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03122 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03124 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03130 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always we started with the wheel areas.

Smart Wheels mixed 10:1 was used along with various brushes:


DSC03134 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03135 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03136 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03137 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax Grime Out was used on the tyres and arches:


DSC03138 by RussZS, on Flickr

The largest wheel woolie was used on the arches which combines good cleaning ability whilst being soft enough to not mark the painted areas near the arches:


DSC03141 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC03142 by RussZS, on Flickr

From a distance the wheels now appeared to be clean, but they were still suffering from significant brake dust pitting from the big Porsche brakes:


DSC03143 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was used to safely remove this build up:


DSC03145 by RussZS, on Flickr

Grime Out was used on the more intricate areas to cleanse them thoroughly ahead of hand washing:


DSC03151 by RussZS, on Flickr

Applied via Pressure Sprayer:


DSC03152 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03153 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03154 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03155 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was hand washed with Zaino Z7, CarPro Mitt and Zaino Bucket System:


DSC03150 by RussZS, on Flickr

After washing and pressure rinsing, the Panamera was treated to IronX to remove any fallout present on the paintwork…


DSC03158 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03162 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03170 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was also littered with tar deposits - these were safely dissolved using Auto Finesse's excellent Oblitarate Tar Remover:


DSC03176 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03179 by RussZS, on Flickr

After pressure rinsing once again to remove any traces of Oblitarate, the Panamera was moved inside to begin the claying process to remove any remaining contamination present on the paintwork:


DSC03202 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was generally defect free but there were some severe defects present on the bonnet. These were tackled with Megs 101 via Rotary, then the whole car was machined with Rotary and Megs 205 to ensure the paintwork was as sharp as possible ahead of applying any protection.

Defect before and after:


DSC03203 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03205 by RussZS, on Flickr

After machine polishing, Zaino ZAIO was applied via DA to ensure the surface of the paintwork was correctly prepared for Z2 Sealant:


DSC03206 by RussZS, on Flickr

I was also instructed to remove the Diesel badge from the two sides:


DSC03208 by RussZS, on Flickr

Exterior wise I finished with the Zaino Z2/6/8 combo:


DSC03207 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nanolex Ultra was used on both glass and wheels:


DSC03209 by RussZS, on Flickr

Z16 was used on the tyres:


DSC03210 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC03211 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03213 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax Nano Express was used on the engine's plastics:


DSC03217 by RussZS, on Flickr

Interior wise Auto Finesse Spritz was used on the plastics:


DSC03220 by RussZS, on Flickr

The new Festool Spotlight (available from Waxamomo) was used on the interior to good effect:


DSC03223 by RussZS, on Flickr

All finished:


DSC03226 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with a final Z8 Wipedown…


DSC03216 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some finished shots:


DSC03236 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03238 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax Final Shine was used on the Satin Exhausts:


DSC03239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03240 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03245 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03246 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03247 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03248 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03251 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03252 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03254 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03263 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03266 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03267 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading.

Russ.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Really nice work Russ,I actually quite like this car now.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Russ, great car but is a diesel!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ross said:


> Really nice work Russ,I actually quite like this car now.


Me too Ross - great interior!!



Ns1980 said:


> Very nice work Russ :thumb:


Thanks Nick, hope you're well.



Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work Russ, great car but is a diesel!


Cheers Lee - it's not anymore, its been debadged


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Another great job mate. Had a spin in one recently, very nice cars!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice work , Marmite car , I like Marmite :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Great work on a lovely car


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great finish as always fella... top man...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work Russ as always pal :thumb:


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice, love the car park shots .... Cheap photo shoot £1.50 for 30mins?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Top work Russ

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh Lushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Tasty!!!

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Another 1st class job Russ. Loving all the reflections and super slick look on white..


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonder how much you could get on eBay for a couple of Porsche Diesel decals?

Great job.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Nice work , Marmite car , I like Marmite :thumb:


+1 for me


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job russ


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

as a brand new again


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Very Nice...:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

very impressive work, looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I love these, thanks for sharing! Great work and write up! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jlw41 said:


> Great work Russ :thumb:


Thank you as always 



OGGYsri said:


> Another great job mate. Had a spin in one recently, very nice cars!


Yeah very, very nice car!! The dashboard at night is amazing - like a Plane's ****pit!



R7KY D said:


> Nice work , Marmite car , I like Marmite :thumb:


I like Marmite too then  Thank you...



IanG said:


> Great work on a lovely car


Thanks Ian, hope you're well 



ford nut said:


> Great finish as always fella... top man...


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Blimey, that's a lot of white!

Nice job chap:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Very nice work Russ as always pal :thumb:


Thanks mate!  You're slacking - you're normally first to reply 



HannaH said:


> very nice as always mate :thumb:


Thanks Hannah :thumb:



Buckweed said:


> Nice, love the car park shots .... Cheap photo shoot £1.50 for 30mins?


Lol even cheaper - free!! Thank you 



B17BLG said:


> Top work Russ
> 
> Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


Thanks Ben!



CliveP said:


> Ohhhhhhhh Lushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Indeed 



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Tasty!!!
> 
> Nice work. :thumb:


Thank you!! 



David Proctor said:


> Another 1st class job Russ. Loving all the reflections and super slick look on white..


Thanks for your kind words as always David, really appreciated.



shinyporsche said:


> Wonder how much you could get on eBay for a couple of Porsche Diesel decals?
> 
> Great job.


I do have them still… I'll let you know 

Thanks…



Buck said:


> +1 for me


Got to agree!



leemckenna said:


> Great job russ


Thank you Lee


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Never been very keen on these but I quite like that one  Excellent work as usual too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Russ :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice Russ


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Russ, looking much sharper


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Russ, these have really grown on me, love them!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Massive improvment :thumb:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great work as always, liked these cars from the they came out.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Cracking job as always Russ!

Chris.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work Russ


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

The MCC show is back!! Yeah buddy!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great write and finish as per usual :thumb:

Just out of interest, what pad did you use for the ZAIO?


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Stunning work as usual!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent Russ as usual! :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely work Russ, looks extremely slick. I have been selling my collection off as I am aiming for pretty much Zaino only as I love the range. The Panamera really suits white and looks better without the diesel badges. Great work!


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great job.. i never liked this car at first but it really grows on you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

cypukas said:


> as a brand new again


Thank you 



james_death said:


> Very Very Nice...:thumb:


Thanks 



efib said:


> very impressive work, looks fantastic :thumb:


Thank you...



moosh said:


> I love these, thanks for sharing! Great work and write up! :thumb:


Thanks Gordon 



Chris_Z4 said:


> Blimey, that's a lot of white!
> 
> Nice job chap:thumb:


Cheers Chris! 



Sarah said:


> Never been very keen on these but I quite like that one  Excellent work as usual too


Cheers Sarah :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there Russ :thumb:


Thank you 



Exclusive Car Care said:


> Very nice Russ


Thank you Jay - appreciated!

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Russ, looking much sharper


Thanks Ad - hope you're well?



JBirchy said:


> Stunning that Russ, these have really grown on me, love them!


Cheers Jon - me too!



Racer said:


> Massive improvment :thumb:


Thank you Rui, appreciated 



CJ1985 said:


> Great work as always, liked these cars from the they came out.


Thanks! 



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Appreciated :thumb:



ckeir.02mh said:


> Cracking job as always Russ!
> 
> Chris.


Thank you...



andrewst500 said:


> stunning work Russ


Cheers 



Paragon said:


> The MCC show is back!! Yeah buddy!!


:lol: Thank you Mr Magic.



id_doug said:


> Great write and finish as per usual :thumb:
> 
> Just out of interest, what pad did you use for the ZAIO?


Hey I used a Lake Country Black Glazing Pad from I4D



ravi811 said:


> Stunning work as usual!


Cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Socal Brian said:


> Excellent Russ as usual! :thumb:


Thank you as always Brian 



G105ALY said:


> Lovely work Russ, looks extremely slick. I have been selling my collection off as I am aiming for pretty much Zaino only as I love the range. The Panamera really suits white and looks better without the diesel badges. Great work!


Cheers! Zaino really can do it all - great overall range!! ZCS is great on wheels too.



SeanyBean said:


> great job.. i never liked this car at first but it really grows on you


Thank you - totally agree. I was surprised at how big it was 'in the metal' but lovely car and very well made indeed.


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

Stunning turnaround, a close call he didn't go to Porsche (a convert to pro detailing now for sure?)! Why he should want the diesel badge removed I don't know (great engine mind, not quite the quality of BMWs, but then a far nicer looking car than a seven series)!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Porsche, end result is amazing :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all! This is back in for its first maintenance wash on Friday so it'll be good to see how clean the Zaino has kept it.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work!


----------

